
Medium censoring an article on Covid-19 - raintrees
It currently gets a 410 &quot;article under investigation&quot; notice.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;six-four-six-nine&#x2F;evidence-over-hysteria-covid-19-1b767def5894<p>Article cites data sources of WHO, CDC, etc.  Almost like Medium oversight does not think those sources should be trusted?<p>I do hope they read it and reverse the block, it is an excellent write-up with extensive sources to back it up.
======
acemarke
On the flip side, there's a thread on Twitter taking apart the article as
being very wrong:

[https://twitter.com/CT_Bergstrom/status/1241522140559503360](https://twitter.com/CT_Bergstrom/status/1241522140559503360)

~~~
MR4D
Wow! Thank you for sharing!

I thought i knew something until I read this. Now I’m happy to admit my
ignorance.

Fantastic tweet thread!

------
muzani
There's a lot of bad information articles going around, a lot of newsjacking
in the guise of a helpful article. The kind of malicious people who do this
now SEO well. For a long time, a search for "Is lemon acidic?" would come up
that's lemons are an alkaline. And you have people gaming FB's fact check by
making a true statement and then attaching a background that trigger's FB's
false news image AI, which will post something like "this is fact checked as
false" yet still post it fully so it doesn't look like censorship.

So the short of it is that with all the fake and dangerous information going
around, the media has been aggressive in filtering content.

So

------
sigmaprimus
Well it's still up on a lot of other sites, including catholic.com. I just
skimmed over it, and it seems more like a political rant than a news article
but then again thats what most articles on medium are.

~~~
raintrees
Interesting... I did not see much politics when I went through it. Interesting
how my mind works...

